# Newer Encouraging Posts for IBS Audio Program



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Sometimes it is hard to wade through all the entries on the success stories thread, and because many are from a few years back - I have provided recent updates here for some encouragement and easier reference!If you have a recent success story, feel free to post it here - only positives please! For questions or concerns about IBS and related issues, please kindly make a separate post and we will be happy to help and support! So read on and be encouraged!!!







A new encouraging post from Forrest - Thanks for sharing, Forrest!







http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums?a=tpc&f...07952#896107952["Well i havnt posted for a bit because i have been doing everything to battle my ibs on my own terms not to let the ibs rule me but for the past month i have been doing very well with mikes tapes,meds,and keeping my mind on other tasks in hand and staying off the net i have only had d one time this hole month and doing well i just wanted to say hi to everyone and thanks for all the support and i will check in from time to time!!"]---And some other recent positive posts to encourage others:here is yet another inspiring post from .. - This was posted from "berry" in Canada:"I have two words for you: DO IT ! I just logged on to the message boards for the first time today to come and tell others about my recent experience with the program.Like most others here, I tried so many different avenues to get my IBS-D under control. I am amazed at the results from the hypnosis program. Amazed!!!I started it in May (2006), and by early July, when I wasn't seeing any magical changes, I started to get discouraged. I stuck to it anyway, "just in case"... and I'm incredibly happy to announce that I was able to take a 14-hour road trip (!!!!) to go on my first vacation in 7 years (!!!!!) in early September.I started noticing the changes in August. My perpetual fear of getting caught somewhere far from a restroom is completely gone. I kid you not. I feel so much more in control! I'm still careful about what I eat, but I no longer "fear" food, if that makes any sense. Seriously... try the program. When you're through with it, you'll be amazed at how inexpensive your freedom was in the end!p.s. - I've been eating out at least once a week since August, just because I finally can !... I'll stop soon, not because it's physically uncomfortable for me (my old excuse), but because I can't afford it. That's a problem I can live with! "--July 11, 2006I, too, am a testimony for the IBS Audio 100 Program for self-hypnosis.... I tried it as a last resort - out of desperation.The first thing I noticed was a change in my thought pattern and my reactions to stressful situations. Then I slowly began to see a change in my bowel movement. The changes went back and forth for me for a while because I'd just started a new job that was very stressful, along with the fact that I am a full time wife and mother who's taking a full course load in college. So I knew that if was to work for me, it had to be pretty good. It was difficult for me to stay on track with the schedule at times, but I was persistent because I knew that this was something I had to do for myself. With such a busy schedule, I was always tired when I listened to it and would fall asleep every time. Thank goodness hypnotherapy works on the subconscious, allowing the subject to totally relax. I began to see a total healing in about 75 days. For the first time in years, I have eaten a full tossed salad as a main course, ice cream and other things that I had sworn off because of IBS. My only concern now is keeping my weight down. I commend Michael Mahoney for a terrific, effective program. It works. It truly works. It is worth the money. There is no reason for people to suffer unnecessarily. Thanks for all that you do. I hope that others will listen as well. Stephanie ---All the best to you...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

November 28, 2006 - From ..:Hi, just wanted to say that this program is fantastic. I have suffered with IBS for over 30 years, I have spent a fortune on trying cure after cure .... and never any real relief until now. I am a new person, I have just finished the course, I started having positive results quite early in the program and now I am symptom free!! which is not a statement I would make lightly. I have just been through one of the most stressful times in my life, nursing my mother for 4 weeks until her death, and then a whole heap of stuff to deal with afterward which would have in the past caused me a nightmare situation with my IBS. It was such a comfort to have my 1/2hr listening to the C.D. a real life saver in just givng me relaxation and peace and of course no IBS symtoms. Anyone who reads this who is considering trying this program I say "go for it" the best money I have ever spent!!! Thanks to Heather and Mike, God Bless you both. Regards Trish---------------2006 From Kathy W. on ...com:I have suffered from IBS for about 36 years. I have been to many doctors, including the Mayo Clinic and herbalists. None were able to really help for the long termâ€¦ For the past two years I have been nearly symptom-free. I attribute this to two things - using the principles â€¦ set out in Eating for IBS and the IBS Audio Program 100tm hypnosis (CDs).While I was skeptical about the benefits of the hypnosis tapes, I used them just as prescribed for 100 days and have been nearly symptom-free since. Thank you so much for helping me and others with IBS. You should know that I have been able to travel to Ireland (4 times) and various destinations in the United States over the past two years without a single accident.--------November 20, 2006 From Aly on ..:I am only on day 22 (This is my second time doing the CDs), but I can see some great improvement! I recently had a big move-- across the ocean to England with my fiancÃ© for grad school. With all of the stress, I expected to have a really rough time. I was struggling when I arrived and couldn't sleep well. I remembered how well I slept with the CDs, so I decided to give them a try again. The first time was calming but didn't seem to help my IBS drastically. Anyway, I've noticed that my attacks are so much quicker and less intense. This weekend I was out of my apartment both days all day. That's a huge deal for me. I went into Birmingham on Sunday and even ate out at an Italian restaurant (splurging on garlic bread) and ate a pretzel from the German market with Nutella on it. Normally, I could never do it-- physically AND emotionally. I would have never wanted to try it. I did and nothing happened. I feel like my mind is starting to tell my body it's OK to eat a little bit of stuff I normally wouldn't. It's such a freeing experience! But the most important part is that my attacks are so much better. If I have a bad belly day, it could be a few hours, never days upon days like it used to be. SO, I just wanted to share my thoughts...







November 18, 2006 From Cassandra on ..ay 100 Complete - And I must say that I am MUCH improved!! ... I would say I am 90% better than I was in August when I started and 150% better than I was in February when I contemplated admitting myself to hospital. My attacks are wayyyyyy down - 1 or 2 every week or 2. Compared to 3 or 4 a day is phenomenal. I am so very happy with my progress so far. I can't wait until I see the GI on Dec. 11 to let him know what I have done for myself since I saw him in May. He will be pleased with the progress...If you haven't tried the program, what are you waiting for? Seriously, it has saved me, physically and mentally. Go ahead, order it!! It is far more valuable than the small investment!November 2006 From Amos:I started the hypnosis CDs for the second time. With using the CDs and fiber twice daily I have noticed such accomplishments. My IBS is triggered by stress and lately I'll notice where it just stops and I proceed with meetings, shopping, just day to day office. I use less Imodium. I am so glad I found this site. Thank you.


----------

